# Sticky  Brake Judder Info



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Just received this info this morning, I can't attach the document so here's the info.

Reference: WB/05-011 Date: March 16, 2005


TO:	Dealer Principal, Service Manager, Service Advisors and Claims Administrator	


SUBJECT:	Warranty extension for “brake judder” condition involving model year 2004 and 2005 Titan and Armada vehicles.

AFFECTED VEHICLES:

All 2004 and 2005 model year Nissan Titan vehicles.

All 2004 and 2005 model year Nissan Armada vehicles.


Nissan has developed new brake parts, including pads, rotors, and floating shims, that will be very effective in the repair of 2004 and 2005 Titan and Armada vehicles that experience “brake judder.” These parts will also be very effective in the repair of vehicles which may have experienced the incident after an initial repair. Nissan is presently working with its suppliers to expedite the availability of these parts for use in the repair of customers’ vehicles, but the initial availability of these parts is extremely limited. Significantly greater availability is expected to occur during May, with increasing availability thereafter.

In order to ensure that all 2004 and 2005 Titan and Armada customers are ultimately able to obtain the new parts if needed for their vehicles, Nissan is extending the warranty on these vehicles for “brake judder” to 36 months/unlimited mileage from the original in service date. All other terms, conditions and limitations of the Nissan New Vehicle Limited Warranty will apply to this extended coverage. Nissan will begin mailing notices to all owners of 2004 and 2005 Titan and Armada vehicles during May of this year as parts availability increases. In the notification letter, Nissan will advise owners that the limited warranty on these vehicles is extended as it pertains to repair of a “brake judder” condition only, and that Nissan will correct the condition if it should occur at no charge to the owner throughout the extended coverage period. Sample copies of the letters will be made available to Nissan dealers prior to the mailing.

As this warranty extension is effective immediately, dealers should continue to repair all customers’ vehicles which experience the incident using the most current applicable Nissan repair procedure. For vehicles built before June 30, 2004, the correct repair is set out in Technical Service Bulletin (TSB) NTB04-066b. For vehicles built after that date consult the appropriate Nissan Service Manual. When the new parts become generally available Nissan will issue a new TSB setting out the proper procedures for making repairs with the new pads, shims, and rotors. 

This warranty extension will ensure that customers continue to receive a timely and appropriate repair of their vehicles throughout the transition of production and increase in availability of the new parts. It will also ensure that any customer who may experience a recurrence of the incident after receiving a repair using the presently available parts and procedures will still be well within warranty and able to obtain the new parts as production and availability increases.

WB/05-011



The attached warranty statements include necessary owner information concerning this warranty extension. In accordance with applicable state and Federal law, customers purchasing new vehicles to which this warranty extension applies should be provided with a legible photocopy of the applicable statement along with their Warranty Information Booklets and Owner’s Manuals at the time of purchase.

No special claims coding is required in conjunction with this warranty extension.




ASSURANCE PRODUCTS DEPARTMENT



Attachments




2005 Nissan Armada 
New Vehicle Limited Warranty Extension



Nissan North America, Inc. (Nissan) hereby extends the coverage of the Nissan New Vehicle Limited Warranty on 2005 model year Nissan Armada vehicles as described below:

§	WHAT IS COVERED: If your vehicle exhibits brake vibration or “judder” when stopping and this condition is verified by your Nissan dealership, the condition will be repaired by Nissan at no cost to you for the repair throughout the extended warranty period.

§	HOW LONG IS THE EXTENSION: Coverage is extended to 36 months/unlimited miles from the date the vehicle was delivered to the first retail buyer or put into use, whichever is earlier.

All other terms, conditions and limitations of the 2005 Nissan New Vehicle Warranty apply to this extension. (See the 2005 Nissan Warranty Information Booklet for details.)



NNA WB/05-011
3/16/05































2005 Nissan Titan 
New Vehicle Limited Warranty Extension



Nissan North America, Inc. (Nissan) hereby extends the coverage of the Nissan New Vehicle Limited Warranty on 2005 model year Nissan Titan vehicles as described below:

§	WHAT IS COVERED: If your vehicle exhibits brake vibration or “judder” when stopping and this condition is verified by your Nissan dealership, the condition will be repaired by Nissan at no cost to you for the repair throughout the extended warranty period.

§	HOW LONG IS THE EXTENSION: Coverage is extended to 36 months/unlimited miles from the date the vehicle was delivered to the first retail buyer or put into use, whichever is earlier.

All other terms, conditions and limitations of the 2005 Nissan New Vehicle Warranty apply to this extension. (See the 2005 Nissan Warranty Information Booklet for details.)



NNA WB/05-011
3/16/05


----------



## goldwings (Aug 13, 2004)

*Brake recalled*

Just pick-up my 2004 Titans from Nissans service department. Went back for another brake job. With 26,000 plus miles and five visit to Nissans for brake work. It seem like every 4000 to 5000 miles the rotors needs to be turns.
I talked to the service manager about the problem. He said that he would contact Nissans about the problem. Thanks for the undate on the recall for brake work.


----------



## Mudchick (Apr 28, 2005)

*Titan Brakes*

When I made the appointment to go to my dealer next week for the THIRD time for brake issue, he told me they have to turn rotors a third time, then at THAT time they will order new parts and I will have to go back a FOURTH time to have them replaced when they come in. Am guessing they only want to replace certain parts. After 3 turns and only 16,000 miles, I plan on getting a total replacement. May be changing dealers, there's a lot more in this town who competetively would like to make their customers happy AND come back to them in the future!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Mudchick said:


> When I made the appointment to go to my dealer next week for the THIRD time for brake issue, he told me they have to turn rotors a third time, then at THAT time they will order new parts and I will have to go back a FOURTH time to have them replaced when they come in. Am guessing they only want to replace certain parts. After 3 turns and only 16,000 miles, I plan on getting a total replacement. May be changing dealers, there's a lot more in this town who competetively would like to make their customers happy AND come back to them in the future!


Mudchick, don't feel so bad. I'm on my 5th brake job now and the judder is back. The dealership has ordered the new rotors and hardware but might have to turn my rotors until the new kit arrives. It's a pain in the a$$ but at least the dealership is fixing the problem without asking questions. I would not give up on your current dealership if they are willing to help.


----------



## Mudchick (Apr 28, 2005)

*Brake Issue*

Thanks guys for all of your replies! After the reading the info that was posted here about Nissans intentions, and the way things are worded, it seems that these dealers will do only what they have to. I believe the recall notice will be out next month, might try to hang in there until then. Maybe I won't get "just certain parts replaced", but the whole, "kit and kaboodle"

Slurppie, be careful there in that Atlanta traffic! With all of those crazy drivers, you'll be glad they've extended this brake issue warranty! :thumbup: 



:cheers:


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

Just to let you all know there is no recall/ campaign for the brakes. There is a warranty extension for 3 yrs, 36k miles, and it is only for brake judder issues.


----------



## ashfordcove (May 16, 2005)

*Thanks for the 'brake judder' post*

:thumbup: Slurppie, 

New to the site, glad I am here, thanks for the 'brake judder' post, look forward to participate in discussions. 

Ashfordcove


----------



## spitfire_garage (May 18, 2005)

Hi all, new to the forum, lots of good info!

Just had my 04 Titan in for service, have the "brake judder" problem and the dealer offered do the brake upgrade no questions, first time. They told me about the bulliten right away. The truck has 48k Kilometers (28k miles)

Now if they can just fix all the double sided tape that let go on the mud flaps, and the center rear seat belt that won't come out!

Any other gremlins I should know about?


----------



## Mudchick (Apr 28, 2005)

*Seatbelt*



spitfire_garage said:


> Hi all, new to the forum, lots of good info!
> 
> Just had my 04 Titan in for service, have the "brake judder" problem and the dealer offered do the brake upgrade no questions, first time. They told me about the bulliten right away. The truck has 48k Kilometers (28k miles)
> 
> ...


Your dealer should have taken care of the seatbelt issue for you automatically. Mine did on the first trip in on brake issue. Recall issue-oh yeh, Nissan does not have "recalls".... Contact your dealer, or possibly another one, on this.
I still haven't gotten in for my brake judder yet; seems every dealer here in Nashville wants to handle it a different way. And I only want to make ONE more trip in, not 2-3....

Good luck!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Asfordcove and Spitfire, first off welcome to NissanForums. 

SpitFire, there seems to have been a design change in the center seatbelt so just take it back to the dealership or call them. They will more than likely have to order the new complete belt for you. 

As for the brakes, I had my 6th brake job about 2 weeks ago and was told that Nissan pushed out the date of the newly designed rotors till June and that they are ordered on a per customer basis. Not liking the answer I received and not to mention the brake job they performed (see pic below) I finally called Nissan ( 800.647.7261 ) and have a representative working on the issue and hope to have a resolution soon.
**update** I just received a call from the Nissan rep, the new rotors should be here in a week or two....thank God.


Here's a pic of my passenger side rotor, notice the nice deep groove - someone fell asleep at the lathe.


----------



## Rlsuzara (Jan 30, 2005)

*Slurppie*

 Thanks so much for the info!. I have 26K on my 2004 Titan and it started to shake again for the 3 time. I asked the dealer if Nissan has solved this problem and as usual, they gave me the run around again. The 2nd time I took the titan for brakes, they just shaved off the rotor and put new pads on it. I hope this will really fix the problem for good. If it doesn't, off to the trade show. I'm replacing it with a toyota. 
See you guys in about 8,000 miles.


----------



## NYtitan (Jul 5, 2005)

If you read the TSB it says the dealer is to REPLACE the rotors and only cut them if they don't have the parts. I have never worked in a dealership that didn't have a huge stock of rotors on hand. The problem is that the techs are getting an additional .9 hrs of labor to turn the rotors. It's 2.5hrs to replace the rotors and 3.4hrs to cut them. If you were the mechanic which would you do??? All at the expense of the customer. Every time you cut the rotors they are going to warp faster because they are thinner. That means you'll be back sooner and they'll get another 3.4hrs. I'm bringing my '04 titan SE Crew cab in this Friday for the second time. They cut my rotors last time and didn't tell me till it was to late. Friday I WILL be driving out of there with new rotors.


----------



## spitfire_garage (May 18, 2005)

The proper fix for the judder problem includes NEW thicker rotors, as well as new calipers and bolts. It's not just a rotor replacement. They basically beefed up the brake package. New rotors of the old design won't fix the problem. The fix should be at NO COST as well. If they want to charge you to resurface the rotors raise hell and call Nissan directly.


----------



## NYtitan (Jul 5, 2005)

*SPITFIRE*

I just went to bring my truck into the dealer today to get the brakes repaired and they told me they have to special order the parts as the trucks come in. Problem was that no one told me that when I made my appointment (and told them what I was coming in for), now I have to wait another week just to get the parts. He didn't mention anything about new rotors. Only that he had to special order new pads. What's the deal?? I want to know exactly what they are supposed to be replacing so I know weather or not I'm gettin' the shaft. I already wasn't very happy when I got there. I'll be less happy if I have to come back to have these brakes fixed for a third time!


----------



## speedfreak7 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Brake kit installed today*

I had my brakes serviced this morning for the second time and to my delight the brake kit had been installed. The dealer ‘Nissan of Annapolis Maryland” said they got some Kits in so they installed it 

:jump:


----------



## RockettMan (Jun 20, 2005)

*After January*

I talked to the dealer today who stated that any Titan built after January 2005 has the upgraded brakes. That is what he said for all it is worth. Mine was produced in March, 2005. We'll see.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, the problem with the brake kit is...not enough. A majority of Nissan dealerships are forced to turn/cut rotors first, then install kit as they come in. And they take about 3~4 weeks to come in. In alot of cases, trucks have been coming in several times before they kits come in because the judder comes back before the brake kit can come in. Remember that the techs are authorized to cut the rotors as long as they are within cutting specs. i.e. thick enough and not warped excessively. There have been cases where the customer just had to wait for the kit to come in and deal with the judder since the rotors were too thin or too warped.
Don't forget, having aftermarket wheels that are heavier than stock will only amplify the problem.
The kit comes with new front rotors, front and rear brake pads, clips, and shims, and new front caliper bolts. The rear calipers will have to be recut, unless it can't. But since there are so many Titans and Armadas sold, Nissan has been having a doozy of a time even trying to get these kits out.


----------



## ashfordcove (May 16, 2005)

*It is official*

Just received a letter from Nissan stating that the brake warranty is now 3/36k miles 

"..... Nissan will inspect the braking system and replace or repair parts, as necessary, to eliminate the condition....."

Nissan is doing this to " ensure the highest level of customer satisfaction" etc.

So, it is not a 'recall' but a warranty extension.


----------



## Breeze (Nov 22, 2005)

ashfordcove said:


> Just received a letter from Nissan stating that the brake warranty is now 3/36k miles
> 
> "..... Nissan will inspect the braking system and replace or repair parts, as necessary, to eliminate the condition....."
> 
> ...


Rumours has it that NISSAN did not get the right rotor from its supplier. So its ordering the improved design from BOSCH. Hopefully, this should solve the problem


----------



## txhardhittaz (Jan 21, 2006)

*Seat squeaks*

Does any one elses Titan drivers seat squeak or is it just me?!


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

ive heard of a few seats like that, contact your dealer on this issue


----------



## RockettMan (Jun 20, 2005)

Your truick looks baddassed! what did you do to the motor? I see a cold air intake for one thing, what else?



Misery-Tom said:


> ive heard of a few seats like that, contact your dealer on this issue


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

everything is listed here : http://www.docopharm.com/~miserytom/tomstitanpage.html


----------



## GA16DET_93 (Jan 26, 2006)

i did the brake kit service on my titan a few months back it worked great no more steering wheel judder. and i got the letter a month later i did the service. they replaced front rotors and pads and resurfaced my rear rotors with new pads.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

sooner or later ill have the time to do the same


----------



## juancancer (Jan 3, 2007)

*you are right....*



titan_213 said:


> Just to let you all know there is no recall/ campaign for the brakes. There is a warranty extension for 3 yrs, 36k miles, and it is only for brake judder issues.


yes there is not recall for brake problems...i just took my titan 2004 back from dealer because  they don't want to fix the brake rotors and calipers under warranty (my titan has less than 30,000 miles) saying the brake pads was overused causing calipers stuck to the rotor overheat it and breaking calipers seals and leaking...but you know what?just happened on one side of the front(right)....and it happened when i was driving over 65 miles/hour i tried to brake but the truck pulled me to the left when i try to brake....it was raining hard....so i took the truck to the dealer and they try to charge me $1340 to fix it because....they say it was caused by bad maintenance of my vehicle...i just bought it three month ago... they said i was driving with this brake problem for a while....this i wasn't true because i took the truck right away to them...but the mechanic or technician said i was my fault...at last i took my truck back home with no brakes and looking for somebody to fix my truck...i hate nissan....they said also there is no recalls for my truck?????just one for a computer problem???no warranty to trust it all???????


----------

